# Jointing Methods for one-legged table?



## Barryk (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm doing a Construction Project for school, and I was curious which joint is used for this table? Or how I would go about doing this?

Also, what type of wood do you think is used/wood suit this table?

http://www.furniturekue.com/zen-wooden-table-lamp/

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Barryk said:


> Hi, I'm doing a Construction Project for school, and I was curious which joint is used for this table? Or how I would go about doing this?
> 
> Also, what type of wood do you think is used/wood suit this table?
> 
> ...


I would call this a table with a pedestal base, rather than "1 legged".

The top is mitred. From the picture we cannot tell if the mitre has been reinforced with biscuits, dowels or splines.

The wood for the top looks like pine.

Many wood can be used for such a project. Frequently it is what you have available.

You do not state the tools you have available, which will be useful for any suggestions or advice on how you could build this piece.


----------



## Barryk (Sep 29, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I would call this a table with a pedestal base, rather than "1 legged".
> 
> The top is mitred. From the picture we cannot tell if the mitre has been reinforced with biscuits, dowels or splines.
> 
> ...



Thank you, and yeah I should have been more specific about the joint. I knew that the top was mitred but I meant the joint joining the base to the top. (The one that we can't see, underneath)

It's for school, so I have the tools the school provides - Tenon/Coping saws, screwdrivers, drill, band saw, hammer, mallet. Not much else.

& For the wood, I'm gonna' need two dark woods. Whichever my school can get, I was thinking mahogony for one.


----------



## Wheeler (Sep 27, 2012)

Or you can use a light wood and put a dark stain on it  has the same effect... probably cheaper too o.o


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Barryk said:


> Thank you, and yeah I should have been more specific about the joint. I knew that the top was mitred but I meant the joint joining the base to the top. (The one that we can't see, underneath)
> 
> It's for school, so I have the tools the school provides - Tenon/Coping saws, screwdrivers, drill, band saw, hammer, mallet. Not much else.
> 
> & For the wood, I'm gonna' need two dark woods. Whichever my school can get, I was thinking mahogony for one.


It does help to phrase the question to be specific.

Many methods to attach the table top to the pedestal base. Here are a couple of suggestions.
a) Is the apron for the top solid or hides a piece of plywood? If so screw through the apron/plywood into the side of the pedestal. Alternate is to cut a rectangular hole in the apron/plywood and glue in the pedestal.
b) Glue or screw some cleats to the side of the top of the pedestal and then glue / screw the cleats to the table top.

You do not need to purchase dark wood, it is common to stain light coloured wood to whatever colour you need.

If you do not want to stain, black walnut is typically darker than mahogany, more readily available, and less expensive.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mounting the top to the pedestal is similar to the base mounted to the pedestal. A wood, or likely plywood is screwed to the top of the pedestal, and then the table top is laid on that plate, and is screwed down from underneath the plate. The edges of the plate is hidden due to the apron on the edge of the top. 

The base can be mounted the same way...screwed from underneath into the pedestal.











 







.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It is possible that in this case the top is simply set on top of the base and fastened with screws through the bottom of the trough, once filled with rocks or sand they would not show.


----------

